# WALNEY ISLAND MEET - 28 MAY 2011 - KITESURFING CHAMPIONSHIPS



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi, An Invitatiion to Walney - SATURDAY 28 MAY 2011

As some of you know, we are heavily involved in kitesurfing and we are very pleased to say for the fifth consecutive year, we are hosting a leg of the British Kitesurfing Championships on our beach here on Walney Island, South Cumbria LA14 3XZ.

We have plenty of room for parking on the carpark next to the beach of which i put barriers out so that each or both groups can park together.

Very Briefly - We need at least 12 knots of wind for the competition to run, with Freestyle Kitesurfing, Land Boarding and Land Buggying. It is a brilliant sport to watch and extremely colourful. Our beach is 3 miles long and great for walking up to the sand dunes to the north of the island.

If the wind doesn't come through we chill out on the beach. There is an off licence with hot/cold food/drinks onsite, toilets, and a catering van.

The dates this year are bank holiday weekend of 27,28,29 May 2011, so i suggest the best day would be the saturday, 28 May 2011.

We had a great day last year so if anyone is interested i will start a list for parking spaces

Gill

List:

Burns
Wallsendmag
Seasurfer
Stuart
Snoops
MalsTT
Salty
jef0000
Skiwiz - provisional
Marco34
TTMBTT
TTCool


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Hmmmm as i said somewhere else have to think whether its in 1 or the other :twisted:

jontymo


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Jontymo, would be great if you can bring your new TT, would be very nice to see it.

Gill


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

As Gill knows I won't be able to make this as I will be in Santorini for my daughters wedding. Therefore somebody needs to arrange a cruise (either that or you all make your own way there) to the event. Will somebody step forward to arrange this in my absence, after all there is very little to it? Thanks.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

:wink: i hope a few of you would like to return to Walney, i have ordered the sunshine 

Sorry Les that you wont be able to make it this year, but your car could, he needs to keep his reputation up, you know, "the most desirable TT""

Gill


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hope to make this again gill, and will try and drag some more northeasters with me.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Thats great news MalsTT, you keep the sat nav then the lads can have another hair raising trip over, trying to keep up with you :lol: i will add you to the list, and could you bring something to fit those caps with please :-*   i had better run and hide 

Gill


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

You havnt fitted them yet ?  Hope yunder your bonnet is looking better than last time. :lol:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Ive tried, cannot find a tool small enough, need something like a pin head  they are still in the box, all nice and shiney ready to put on a clean engine bay, honest, much cleaner than last time. Need some new terret? tower? caps now, the things which are on either side above the wheels 

Gill


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm at work on the Saturday [smiley=bigcry.gif] . We'll get accross one year though.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Might make this depending on the weather, will confirm nearer the time, it looked good on countryfile on sunday.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

les said:


> As Gill knows I won't be able to make this as I will be in Santorini for my daughters wedding. Therefore somebody needs to arrange a cruise (either that or you all make your own way there) to the event. Will somebody step forward to arrange this in my absence, after all there is very little to it? Thanks.


Sorry you can't go Les. I need to check my calendar as I've got things on due to getting married in June also! If I can make that date I'll organise a cruise to Walney Island; it was straightforward enough. Just thought, someone might have a chance of winning the most desirable TT this year if you aren't there Les (if it's still on).


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Good News, i will add Skiwiz and Marco to the list - Thanks Marco, let me know if you need any directions and info, although i will post up full directions nearer the time, and yes we will have 'the most desirable tt' again, its a bit of fun, and we will have the best zed too  wonder if i should ask the judges to pick an overall winner, [smiley=sweetheart.gif] better not  but that snail tale is still going very strong indeedy :lol:

Gill


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

seasurfer said:


> Good News, i will add Skiwiz and Marco to the list - Thanks Marco, let me know if you need any directions and info, although i will post up full directions nearer the time, and yes we will have 'the most desirable tt' again, its a bit of fun, and we will have the best zed too  wonder if i should ask the judges to pick an overall winner, [smiley=sweetheart.gif] better not  but that snail tale is still going very strong indeedy :lol:
> 
> Gill


Hi Gill, maybe it's time for the best snail award! :roll: :lol: As long as there is a postcode all should be ok. Thanks.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

HaHa, ive already got mine, i thought of that a couple of weeks ago. So you all have to bring one with you, in any form, then we can email the pics to Les on holiday.

Post Code is LA14 3XZ . its on the opening thread aswell but i will highlight it.


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

Chilling out on the beach sounds about right, will keep my options open for that w/end but almost
certain will come down, will keep eye on this post looks as though it could be a good w/end down
in Walney might tie it into a visit the inlaws in Ulverston. 

Mark.


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

seasurfer said:


> Hi Jontymo, would be great if you can bring your new TT, would be very nice to see it.
> 
> Gill


Sorry Gill but i'm in the Z as will be meeting up with TaffZee, Swamper and hopefully Maurice for a blast before we go to Spain 2 weeks later.

The TT will be making its debut at Fliegen BriTTen

Too much choice LOL [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

TTMBTT said:


> Chilling out on the beach sounds about right, will keep my options open for that w/end but almost
> certain will come down, will keep eye on this post looks as though it could be a good w/end down
> in Walney might tie it into a visit the inlaws in Ulverston.
> 
> Mark.


Hi Mark, would be good if you can make it. Just let me know if you want me to add you to the list for a parking space. I barrier an area on the car park so that we are all together.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

jontymo said:


> seasurfer said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jontymo, would be great if you can bring your new TT, would be very nice to see it.
> ...


Yes but what a choice [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

You better let swamper lead


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

seasurfer said:


> TTMBTT said:
> 
> 
> > Chilling out on the beach sounds about right, will keep my options open for that w/end but almost
> ...


Feel free to add us to the list, thanks.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I had to pull out last year due to a very important commitment with the Racing Seventies Nostalgia race meet at Croft Circuit. It's a bit far ahead to say 'yes' today but I will certainly make a note of the date. I've kept the MS Autoroute map I worked out making the drive to the venue 'most interesting', so no planning to do this time 

Joe


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Would be good to meet you, hope you can make it.

Gill


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Bad news folks, temporary change of jobs so we can make this event


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Ive checked my rota Gill and i think i will be able to make this meet, so you can add me to the list please.
Steve


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Bad news folks, temporary change of jobs so we can make this event


Folksy jejune humour, Andrew :lol: .

That _is_ bad news mate. I'm still attending this event all the same. Just don't bring any shmackems with you to lower the tone and don't forget to fit a red nose to that 'tangoed' shed you've just bought . Pick a nice easy pipe-and-slipper route to Walney and you will be ok.

Looking forward to this one, we've never been to Walney Island. Do 'yous' fancy a spot of Kitesurfing?

Sent by one of the folks on Teesside using a PC :lol: .

It'll be a laugh a minute, methinks.

Joe


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Dont know where this year has gone already - Is anyone fancying camping and staying over on the saturday night - we have permission from the council for camping next to the car park or up near the sand dunes  I had better start polishing 

Gill


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Gill

Judy and I will be doing Saturday. Is that the main day or is it a two day event? If so, what is happening on Sunday?

Joe


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Joe

The saturday is when the TT and Zeds are coming. If we have wind :wink: the pro riders will ride on friday and the rest of the categories will ride on the saturday, with any overspill on the sunday morning, so the best dday is saturday anyway.
I will check the weather stats 2 nights before which will give us a more reasonable idea of the timetable.

Looking forward to seeing you all

Gill


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Im hoping to to make saturday as well, had a good day last year. 8)


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I shall bring up the rear of the convoy comprising Marco and Steve Collier. 8)

In truth, I shall probably be struggling to keep up!


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

malstt said:


> Im hoping to to make saturday as well, had a good day last year. 8)


Hi Mall, dont forget your tools  :wink:

Gill


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

burns said:


> I shall bring up the rear of the convoy comprising Marco and Steve Collier. 8)
> 
> In truth, I shall probably be struggling to keep up!


Nowt new there Sarah, when we went last year you struggled to keep up with that invalid car in front of you :roll:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

les said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > I shall bring up the rear of the convoy comprising Marco and Steve Collier. 8)
> ...


Now now, you know it wasn't me who called your car that!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

burns said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > burns said:
> ...


Well I did have to keep slowing down and pulling over to let you catch up Sarah


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah, yeah, yeah.

Truth is, Sir Les, that you're so worried about being shown up in your invalid car this year that you've asked your daughter to have her wedding that weekend!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

seasurfer said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > Im hoping to to make saturday as well, had a good day last year. 8)
> ...


I wont.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Well, Les may be away that weekend, but his car wont be, who will be let loose with it so he can defend his title ? 

Gill


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> Well, Les may be away that weekend, but his car wont be, who will be let loose with it so he can defend his title ?
> 
> Gill


      

NO WAY! :x


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

I guess that might be a NO then 

Seems ages since i have seen you all, but looking forward now, and wont be long.

Gill


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Not long now, can everyone check to see if the list is correct on the first page please, just need to know how many cars coming for the reserved parking area.

Looking forward to catching up with you all again.

Gill


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We seem to be missing


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Thats great, look forward to meeting you. I have added you to the list.

I will check the forcast thursday night and friday night for an update on weather conditions. We need 12 knots and above for the competition to provide some spectacular kitesurfing, so fingers crossed we have plenty of wind on saturday 

Gill


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

seasurfer said:


> Thats great, look forward to meeting you. I have added you to the list.
> 
> I will check the forcast thursday night and friday night for an update on weather conditions. We need 12 knots and above for the competition to provide some spectacular kitesurfing, so fingers crossed we have plenty of wind on saturday
> 
> Gill


We have more than enough at the moment


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes we have, and my hubby was out kitesurfing twice in it all yesterday - he was rather windswept to say the least when he got home, trying to increase his pb in speed riding, but he enjoyed himself 

Gill


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Yep, still up for it.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Good luck on Saturday shame we can't be with you all again this year but I have a wedding to go to and needs must etc. :roll: I suggest Sarah sets off on Friday morning to get there for Saturday with her constipated car :wink: I hope you get the right wind etc for the competition and you win. See you soon.

Les & Jan.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Thats great too Burns, i have added you to the list. Just want to make sure i nab enough room so that we are not squashed 

Gill


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

les said:


> Good luck on Saturday shame we can't be with you all again this year but I have a wedding to go to and needs must etc. :roll: I suggest Sarah sets off on Friday morning to get there for Saturday with her constipated car :wink: I hope you get the right wind etc for the competition and you win. See you soon.
> 
> Les & Jan.


Ahem! My car has had a full day of fettling by Shak today. Not a chance it is constipated now!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah im coming as well, will fetch my aln keys gill.  Think keith (saltty) and jeff (jeff0000) are coming as well.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

What time is everyone planning on arriving ? So we can work out what time to leave.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Mals, thats good news, i have added them to the list too  and dont leave them behind :lol:

Approx 10ish. The comp normally starts about 9.30 to 10am. We have a great forcast at the moment, hope it doesnt change. Dont worry about parking, i will save enough spaces.

Please Note:---- Any of you bringing any pets with you, you know, the little mottled ones that hitch a free ride, dont let those zeddy people know, they have never shut up from last year yet  

Gill


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks gill, may not be there for 10 may be nearer 11 as we have about a 3 hour drive according to the satnav (bet we can beat that though) So if you can save us some spaces that would be great.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

I will, keep you 3 spaces next to my two so that you'r dead handy for a bit modding  11ish will be fine, just enjoy the drive over and get here safely, some great roads leading here. Will you be coming over Brough?

Gill


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks Gill.Not sure on the route yet but will possibly need four spaces, just waiting to hear back from a couple of people.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Mall

No problem with parking space, i just need to know friday night and i nab as much of the car park as i want really early sat morning before anyone is up and about 

Gill


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

From the NW there will definitely be myself and Mark (Marco34). Sutty will also be there if he can but prob won't be able to tell us in advance. So can you please save us three spaces to be on the safe side?


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Will do, looking forward to you coming up 

Gill


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi Kids
Sorry but I wont be able to make this trip as I have other duties to attend to that have taken priority.
Best of luck for a good weather day for the rest of you.
Sutty.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hello Gill

Most people think that in retirement it's just a case of pleasing oneself but in this particular instance an unexpected family duty is preventing us from attending this event. Grandchildren bring a lot of pleasure and deserve priority at all times, which sometimes interferes with best laid plans, not that we're complaining  . My 83 year old sister also wants some of the action&#8230;so duty calls.

I'm happy about Harry's day out and I hope you understand. I'm sure there will be another opportunity to go to Walney Island. Have a great day and we hope the wind blows in the right direction  .

Best regards

Joe & Judy


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Jeff and andrew not coming either ! Still waiting to hear fron keith. I may be the only one from the north east!

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

TTCool said:


> I'm happy about Harry's day out
> 
> Joe & Judy


Who is Harry ?

Gill
ps, sorry you cannot make it this time.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Never mind, we can have two spaces each  (wish i could have that in public car parks, which i only go in under sufferance) Quite a few people have had to cancel this meet, even from the zed group, everything seems to be happening this weekend, but never mind, we will have a good day and that means more chocolate cake for us 

Forcast for tomoro is really good, approx 24/28 mph. The pro's finished their heats about an hour ago, results in both sections. Riders in the other categories will be arriving shortly, until late in to the evening. Just getting ready for a bbq on the beach.

Gill


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

seasurfer said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > I'm happy about Harry's day out
> ...


Harry is my grandson. I didn't make that obvious, sorry.

Joe


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi Gill

We are meeting at Lancaster services at 10am so will take just over an hour. Should be there for about 11.

Mal - hopefully see you there. I can't believe so few from our side. :? I know alot have commitments.

Ah well


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

sorry we won't be there either off to spend some money on some camera kit whilst the offers on over the weekend


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I can't believe some people from the Zed group have cancelled! That means fewer people for us TT owners to pick on this year! :lol:

Are we having a "special appearance" from Audi again this year? 8)


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Just me and the missus from the northeast.  See you all tomorrow. 8)


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks gill for arranging the meet. The tt cake was lovely! Good to meet the north west crew again. And thanks to your father in law for the bowl and to les for not coming so i won it! Was a good but windy day.

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

As Mal says, thanks for a good day again Gill! I'm sure it will be a while until I fully recover from being assaulted by the weather though! And that cake was lovely! 8)


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Sarah, Marco and Mall and Mrs Mall, great to see you all yesterday. Hope you all had a good journey home and glad you liked the chocolate cake.

Sorry i couldny answer sooner, i couldnt log in, same problem alot have been having, but on by fluke i think at the moment.

Well done Mal for winning the turned bowl by my father-in-law. Car looks stunning, i love the black theme, must get a few tips off you for old zeddy :wink: and thank you for fitting those caps on the TT, must source out those others ones now, what ever they are 

Mark, what products do you use on the paintowrk to keep that TT so shiny, any secrets you can share ?

Sarah, managed to get a nice pic of your TT leaving, Mark was too quick, i missed him  Hope you like the few pics.

If i dont answer, i cannot log in, hence the long speach now while i am logged in :lol:

Gill


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I've had the same with this forum lately. Have to keep logging in, then it fails.

Nice to see you again Mal, and Mrs Mal,  Thanks again for the cake Gill, very enjoyable, particularly as it was enjoyed out of the wind.

Some great pics too. Well done Mal on winning the bowl. 8)

I use Diamond Brite on my car. It requires little effort to keep it looking good. Jag, Bently, Audi and others use Diamond Brite. You can get stage 1 and 2 from ebay. I use their conserver every 6 weeks or so and you don't have to polish for a few years.

Hopefully see you all soon at TT event.

Marc


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks Marc, i will look in to getting some of that and replicating the shine on mine if possible. Dont think i have ever seen paint condition quite like yours, other than brand new in a showroom. Thanks alot.

Hope to get down to a TT meet as soon as i can.

Gill


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

This is some of the action from this weekend.

http://www.cumbrialive.tv/LoadPlayer-BL ... ney251.mp4


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Some good pics there Gill!

My camera and laptop are currently refusing to communicate. :roll: If I can successfully reconcile them I will post some pictures up!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Glad you all had a good day shame we couldn't be with you but the Santorini and my daughters wedding got in the way. Well done Mal for winning MY bowl :lol: Hope to get another to make 3 next year :roll:


----------

